# The Unpardonable Sin



## Hurricane77551 (Jan 3, 2007)

I tell you, whoever acknowleges Me before men, the Son of Man will also acknowlege him before the Angels of God. But he who disowns Me before men will be disowned before the Angels of God. And everyone who speaks a word against the Son of Man will be forgiven, but anyone who blasphemes against the Holy spirit will not be forgiven.

Luke 12:8-10 NIV


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks for posting this scripture Hurricane. It is a very powerful scripture that says a lot. It is the word of God and it is the truth...Amen.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Very nice scripture lets be like lions not cats.The Lord is my shepherd.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Luke 12:8-10 NIV[/QUOTE]

_*I tell you, whoever acknowleges Me before men, the Son of Man will also acknowlege him before the Angels of God. But he who disowns Me before men will be disowned before the Angels of God.*_

How does these apply to Peter who denied Jesus three times before the cock crowed?

*And everyone who speaks a word against the Son of Man will be forgiven, but anyone who blasphemes against the Holy spirit will not be forgiven.*

and those, while under mental anguish, distress, or trauma after a horrible event say ungodly words "you know what I mean, are they damned?

Not challenging just asking to understand. I will ask my Deacon as well. If you feel to respond I will read. Thanks.


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

DA REEL DADDY said:


> Luke 12:8-10 NIV


 Peter, and John were called before the Sanhedrin for healing a 40 year old cripple outside the temple and were asked, "By what power or what name did you do this?" Read Acts 4:5-31 to see the difference in Peter from the night of crucifixion. Peter, bold in his witness gave the credit to Jesus Christ and pulled no punches in placing the blame for Jesus' death on the Sanhedrin. Of course, Peter was "filled" with the Holy Spirit and his answers to the authorities were in accord with Luke 21:15.

We're all sinners and we struggle with our sinful nature but a slip is not damnation and it's not the unforgivable sin. Acknowledge it as sin, repent and work on changing. It's a work in process.

I hope this helps.

_*I tell you, whoever acknowleges Me before men, the Son of Man will also acknowlege him before the Angels of God. But he who disowns Me before men will be disowned before the Angels of God.*_

How does these apply to Peter who denied Jesus three times before the cock crowed?

*And everyone who speaks a word against the Son of Man will be forgiven, but anyone who blasphemes against the Holy spirit will not be forgiven.*

and those, while under mental anguish, distress, or trauma after a horrible event say ungodly words "you know what I mean, are they damned?

Not challenging just asking to understand. I will ask my Deacon as well. If you feel to respond I will read. Thanks.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Jimk you are correct that a slip is not the end. As long as we are in the flesh we will continue to fall/slip. That's why the bible encourages us to get up every time we fall. You bring up some good questions also about Peter. I believe that Peter sincerely repented and was forgiven. When he denied Jesus, he was doing it out of fear for his life and it wasn't a blatant flat out denial. What do you think?


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

Fish&Chips said:


> Jimk you are correct that a slip is not the end. As long as we are in the flesh we will continue to fall/slip. That's why the bible encourages us to get up every time we fall. You bring up some good questions also about Peter. I believe that Peter sincerely repented and was forgiven. When he denied Jesus, he was doing it out of fear for his life and it wasn't a blatant flat out denial. What do you think?


I think Peter was just being human. Remember, this was before the resurrection and before Pentecost. The resurrected Jesus remained with his disciples for 40 days before His ascension and the disciples had been instructed to wait for the promise from the Father. The promise was the Holy Spirit which came on Pentecost(50 days after Passover) like a rushing wind and tongues of fire to all the disciples. Thereafter, Peter was bold in his witness and accusation of the Sanhedrin....in his weakness he found strength. If Peter had refused the Holy Spirit then, I believe that would have been the unpardonable sin.

We are still sinners and a work in progress but we should honestly strive to follow that voice that tells us what is sin. None of us are righteous, no not one...but your faith will be credited unto you as righteousness.

We today have the same access as Peter and if we refuse urging of the Holy Spirit to a belief in Jesus, then I believe that is the unpardonable sin.


----------



## Hurricane77551 (Jan 3, 2007)

Daddy, your question is exactly spot on, and I think Jimk and F&C did a wonderful job of interpreting this Scripture for us in more detail.

This is why I love coming here every day. I always leave with a much better understanding of His word.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Good posts everybody.

Luke22:31-32
_*31 And the Lord said, "Simon, Simon! Indeed, Satan has asked for you, that he may sift you as wheat. 32 But I have prayed for you, that your faith should not fail; and when you have returned to Me, strengthen your brethren."*_

Jesus knew that Peter would fail him and he also saw in Peter's heart that he would repent and return to Jesus.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Thanks to all for your responses and especially you jimk. I will read ACTS 4:5-31 (again and that is why we discuss Scripture to understand and strengthen in our faith, with our brethren).

I assure what you you are saying is what I was thinking in regards to the message.

As far as Peter, after the cock crowd the third time, Jesus look at him. My first impression, the look, Jesus gave him was a "I told you so look", but after thought and understanding it was a look into his soul to strengthen him. Correct me if I am wrong Peter later came to lead the church. Did he not?


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

jimk said:


> Peter, and John were called before the Sanhedrin for healing a 40 year old cripple outside the temple and were asked, "By what power or what name did you do this?" Read Acts 4:5-31 to see the difference in Peter from the night of crucifixion. Peter, bold in his witness gave the credit to Jesus Christ and pulled no punches in placing the blame for Jesus' death on the Sanhedrin. Of course, Peter was "filled" with the Holy Spirit and his answers to the authorities were in accord with Luke 21:15.
> 
> I hope this helps.
> 
> Courageous


----------

